# First Record Bought?



## Klocky (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine, rather ironically, was Suger Suger by the Archies - bought when I was 9with my winnings at the dog track


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Mine, rather ironically, was Suger Suger by the Archies - bought when I was 9with my winnings at the dog track



Hi I remember Sugar Sugar, I was 11 at the time and I loved it.  I remember buying Build me up Buttercup by the Foundations, I'm sure I bought it from Woolworths.  It was so exciting in those days, Aaaahhhhhh Vinyl  Happy memories Sheena


----------



## Caroline (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't remember the very first record I bought, but I do remember buying a bright yellow record around the time of my 21st birthday called Lemon Poppsicle. Apparently now if I still have it hiding some place it's a collectable...


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine was Its Raining by Darts.  The b-side was Messing Shoes Blues (how sad is that).


----------



## Klocky (Feb 10, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I can't remember the very first record I bought, but I do remember buying a bright yellow record around the time of my 21st birthday called Lemon Poppsicle. Apparently now if I still have it hiding some place it's a collectable...



I've never heard of that one, I might have to resort to google!


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

I hang my head in shame 

my first record I ever bought was 'I remember you' by Frank Ifield   I was 11 years old..... and I had saved all my 'jam jar and bottle' money (we used to get a penny for every glass jam jar or bottle brought back to the local shop)  now I re-cycle and don't get anything


----------



## KateR (Feb 10, 2011)

This is going to date me! It was Side Saddle by Russ Conway with saved up pocket money.


----------



## Klocky (Feb 10, 2011)

macast said:


> I hang my head in shame
> 
> my first record I ever bought was 'I remember you' by Frank Ifield   I was 11 years old..... and I had saved all my 'jam jar and bottle' money (we used to get a penny for every glass jam jar or bottle brought back to the local shop)  now I re-cycle and don't get anything



Its just occurred to me that the trouble with this thread is that it shows our ages


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

KateR said:


> This is going to date me! It was Side Saddle by Russ Conway with saved up pocket money.



yep.... I remember that!!  he had a finger missing and it used to fascinate me that he could play the piano without that finger 



Klocky said:


> Its just occurred to me that the trouble with this thread is that it shows our ages



I'm afraid it does


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 10, 2011)

7" - Rolf Harris double-A Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport / Jake The Peg
12" - Shadows 20 Golden Greats



mrsjaja said:


> Mine was Its Raining by Darts.  The b-side was Messing Shoes Blues (how sad is that).


.
I still have a copy of this - the b-side was particularly amusing to an 11 yr old boy


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought two LPs on the same day, with my birthday money. Santana, Abraxas, and Wendy Carlos, Switched-On Bach (Bach bits on a Moog synthesizer - cool baby!). Carlos was also famous for doing the soundtrack to the Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Fandange (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmmm...... mine was the Soundtrack to the ABC TV show 'Sweet and Sour' - don't expect anyone else will know what I am talking about.... sigh....


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine was awful it was Shaddap your face (Cringes  ) by Joe Dolce i was only 11 !!!!!!!!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine was Wild Side of Life by Status Quo I was 13 and I remember it cost 
99p


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 10, 2011)

The first tape I bought was a mix tape from woolies for 99p - I think it contained "body rock" and "no more the fool", and it may not have been original artists.

First single was Mel Smith and Kim Wilde's rockin around the christmas tree

First full tape was Aha's - hunting high and low

Although - I can remember when dad got a taped copy of boney m - nightflight to venus from a friend, it was wrapped in paper with gingerbread men on it, and my brother told me it was called the gingerbread man - I called it that for about 5 years until my dad told me!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

Wet Wet Wet-love is all around


----------



## alisonz (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sigh* just been and checked it out on YouTube ahhhhhh the memories


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Its just occurred to me that the trouble with this thread is that it shows our ages



Not necessarily. My first record was Ghost in the Machine by The Police. 

As a lad, I just never bought music. It wasn't until I had my own hi-fi system when I started working that I bought my first record.

Just as an aside, it was the only record I ever bought and stayed permanently on the turn-table. That is until my house was broken into and the hi-fi was nicked.

The good news is that my entire cd collection was left alone!!


----------



## CarolK (Feb 10, 2011)

for some reason I remember 3 singles I bought when I was about 12 ish, spirit in the sky by norman greenbaum, let it be by paul mccartney and Im ashamed to say wanderin star by lee marvin! God knows what I was thinking.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Grace Jones Island life


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine was the Wombles Album bought in Mar 1977 for my 4th birthday.

I remember going into town with my mum to pick it and walking back home from the bus stop swinging my bag and skipping dressed in my little pinifore, white tights and red shoes.

I loved it - I can still remember some of the songs now word for word!!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 10, 2011)

Mull of kintyre - wings

Am I old?


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Mull of kintyre - wings
> 
> Am I old?



compared to me yeah, im having to look on youtube at some of these not even heard of um lol


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> compared to me yeah, im having to look on youtube at some of these not even heard of um lol



oh dear  perhaps we shouldn't have confessed to such old songs


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

macast said:


> oh dear  perhaps we shouldn't have confessed to such old songs



Sorry Marcie I was not being rude x


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah she was, Marcie - FIGHT - FIGHT - FIGHT


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Yeah she was, Marcie - FIGHT - FIGHT - FIGHT



Chris im guna swing for you some day little whipper snapper


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Chris im guna swing for you some day little whipper snapper



go for it Steffie


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Sorry Marcie I was not being rude x



would take more than that to upset me Steffie..... lol.  look at the stuff Chris says to me


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

macast said:


> would take more than that to upset me Steffie..... lol.  look at the stuff Chris says to me



I know that man has no quarms about offending or upsetting anyone...


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 10, 2011)

In the summer if 1973 aged 8, and after washing the family Mini Traveller,  I bought I'm the leader of the gang I am by Gary Glitter in the Woolworths at the other end of the estate.

I'm 44 now...

I've still got the record... Bell 1321... I think I'll stick it on...


----------



## RachelT (Feb 10, 2011)

*warning contains euro-pop and bad singing....*

I think i've only ever bought one record (Elton John- The One) but the first music i bought was on tape...Roxette- Tourism (sings "She's Got The Look" very, very badly, you're all soooo lucky i don't have a microphone  )


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh i dont know Rachel - i could do with the laugh, lol

And Chrismbee - if u were 11 then i think i know roughly how old you are now.

Di - I can still remember all the wombles songs, i watched the womble movie with my nine year old the other day - it was dire but she thought it was fab.
We even bought Wombling Merry Xmas from the download shop on PS3 for Singstar at Christmas.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 10, 2011)

CarolK said:


> for some reason I remember 3 singles I bought when I was about 12 ish, spirit in the sky by norman greenbaum, let it be by paul mccartney and Im ashamed to say wanderin star by lee marvin! God knows what I was thinking.



I use to love Spirit in the Sky


----------



## AnnW (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, 'Twist and Shout ' Beatles was mine. I was a music student and we weren't allowed to practise on a Sunday afternoon so we all lay on the floor and listened to Beatles on rainy days!!


----------



## katie (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish mine was as cool as Elton John or The Beatles, alas, it was Mariah Carey's Honey and Butterfly singles  My friend told me to buy them because I wanted to buy a CD


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 11, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> And Chrismbee - if u were 11 then i think i know roughly how old you are now.


.
My grampy bought it for me from a car boot last year, to play on his old _record _player.  Funny looking thing - nowhere to plug my eyepod into!


----------



## hotchop (Feb 11, 2011)

OOOOOOO mine was an LP... Jason Donovan - a red sleeve... i cant for the life of me remember what it was called but it cost me ?5.79 from Woolies and was in the early 90's

I tend to download now and my music taste is still just as bad! lol


----------



## Mark T (Feb 11, 2011)

Apparently my first record was "I Don't Like Mondays" by the Boomtown Rats.  However, I've got no recollection of that and given how old I would of been at the time I don't think it counts.

The first records I brought for myself was Stan Ridgeway - Camoflage and Jackie Wilson - Reet Petite.

Those were probably the only records I ever brought, most of the rest being tapes and CD's.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> .
> My grampy bought it for me from a car boot last year, to play on his old _record _player.  Funny looking thing - nowhere to plug my eyepod into!



Talking of record players. I have my brother's old record player in my shed, it has His master's voice on the inside of the lid.  My brother's were 12, 10 and 8 when I was born.  My dad used to say he always knew who was in the house because of the music that was being played. Actually, I might try and get it out and give it a clean up, I would love to listen to vinyl again, what fun and Tia would be amazed!
Sheena ps eyepod!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Talking of record players. I have my brother's old record player in my shed, it has His master's voice on the inside of the lid.  My brother's were 12, 10 and 8 when I was born.  My dad used to say he always knew who was in the house because of the music that was being played. Actually, I might try and get it out and give it a clean up, I would love to listen to vinyl again, what fun and Tia would be amazed!
> Sheena ps eyepod!!!!!!!!!



I'm going to start a new thread Things that amaze our kids


----------



## Klocky (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> The good news is that my entire cd collection was left alone!!



Was that maybe because the thief thought your taste in music was so poor


----------



## Klocky (Feb 11, 2011)

brightontez said:


> In the summer if 1973 aged 8, and after washing the family Mini Traveller,  I bought I'm the leader of the gang I am by Gary Glitter in the Woolworths at the other end of the estate.
> 
> I'm 44 now...
> 
> I've still got the record... Bell 1321... I think I'll stick it on...



I'm pretty sure Gary Glitter would much approve of 8 year oldseek:

I'll get me coat!


----------



## Klocky (Feb 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Wet Wet Wet-love is all around



Oooh I'm so tempted to say something containing innuendo, but I'd better not


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I'm pretty sure Gary Glitter would much approve of 8 year oldseek:
> 
> I'll get me coat!



I know where I would stick it, bend over baldy !!!!!!!!! Sheena


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Feb 11, 2011)

She's so modern by the Boomtown Rats.


----------



## HelenM (Feb 11, 2011)

Donavan , 'Universal Soldier' , I was 13, very antiwar and a wannabe hippie.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't remember buying singles but LP was Bob Marley's Legend. I bought it in June 1984 with money I received for my 14th birthday!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

The first one I personally bought was Jeepster by T Rex in 1971 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&v=K-wXT9eUBm4


----------

